# SR20 Meet in Austin



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

There's an SR20 meet set for the last week in March. Here's the link to the main post:

http://www.sr20-forum.com/southwest/23782-texas-dash-annual-meet.html

Anyone with an SR, come on out and have fun!


----------

